# Monster smallmouth caught on the kokosing!



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

How many people are you having over for dinner?


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice catch! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol. I caught about 20 this evening, the largest was about ten inches long. But even the little ones put up a heck of a fight. Had a great time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

[quote="chillin";1467453]Lol. I caught about 20 this evening, the largest was about ten inches long. But even the little ones put up a heck of a fight. Had a great time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote]

Your right creek/river smallies are mean! way to go on the #s


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a 4lber oops i mean ouncer


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks like you have 2 options with that one:

1) Make it the cheapest wall mount ever?

2) Just cast it back out as bait.


Either way, it was way bigger than any fish I snagged this weekend.:S


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Its amazing what they can get in their mouth.... I had a yellow perch, in the state up north, hit a minnow that was almost as long as it was.


----------



## raymanbassman (Mar 21, 2012)

man . . . i have a vision for future generations of fish in there!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Got me that was a good title I can almost see through that smallie 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you need to go to a bigger lure.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

That Smallie has got some balls, hope you released him, he is going to grow up to be a trophy with an appetite like that.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i love seeing those baby smallies...they are perfect replicas of the big ones...also probably a sign of a healthy river system


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Small bait,small fish. Sorry, I couldn't resist. I fish it occationally and there are some hogs in there. My brother had a kokosing 21" smallie mounted many years ago. My brother and I have caught as many as 75 or more in 1 day on that river canoeing. Good luck and keep on catching.

Snuff


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dang i bet that just shredded the gears!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Late to post but that reminds me of the "monster" white bass I caught on Alum 2 years ago.. Showed my mom the pic and she thought it was a lure lol..


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have caught about 20 smallies this year that same size on the fly rod.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Someone besides me banned? Thats what you get for fishing tiny inlines...:S


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Someone besides me banned? Thats what you get for fishing tiny inlines...:S


JamesT = Banhammer Legend

BTW the Shad are in.....


----------

